# Autodesk/Comsol...



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone own or work with any Autodesk or Comsol programs? Just wondering. 

Gettin into these programs in some courses and they're **** cool and impressive, I can't afford to get my own thought... few more years.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I know a little bit about AutoCAD.. it's an Autodesk program isn't it?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

AutoCad is the shiznit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm fairly efficient w/ cad. I'll post some pics of my work tomorrow.


----------



## Jstowell (Aug 10, 2009)

I use a version of auto-cad called Carlson Survey everyday, i also have used Autodesk, and Civil 3d. There is alot of diffrent programs for cad depending on what you want to do.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

These are all in 3D










You can even see the u-bolts and nuts on this one










These are pretty plain I've done some really detailed 3D stuff before but it's all on my laptop at home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats awesome^^Hopefully ill be doing some of that in a few years


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't plan on doin it on the side for $ lol. I havnt drawn a house for anyone in 2 years  aint nobody building for themselves much lately.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Yez sirr, thats pretty cool stuff! Do you use it at work or what? Or just a little investment you made?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I'm a Draftsman. I started out doing mech. work, designing HVAC stuff but now I'm doing Architectural stuff.... I try to draw houses on the side to make some toy money but, as stated, that has pretty much dried up lately.


----------



## c10seven (Sep 4, 2009)

I use AutoCAD and a couple of 3d piping and ISO programs daily, I do pipe design for a living.


----------

